# Holiday Collection up on UK Site



## inconspicuous (Nov 3, 2009)

Just a heads up that the whole holiday collection (including Mischief Makers!) is up on the UK site now =]


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks for letting us know!


----------

